
315B-tonne iceberg breaks off Antarctica - jonbaer
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-49885450
======
rwmurrayVT
The critical portion of TFA for most readers. It's what popped in my mind when
I clicked the link. I found it halfway down the article.

>..The Scripps researcher stressed that there was no link between this event
and climate change. Satellite data since the 1990s has shown that Amery is
roughly in balance with its surroundings, despite experiencing strong surface
melt in summer.

"While there is much to be concerned about in Antarctica, there is no cause
for alarm yet for this particular ice shelf," Prof Fricker added.

